# help me identify this P. please..



## benie (Apr 20, 2003)

my friend bought this fish last year as a black piranha..when he bought it .it had a diamond like body..with the fins showing a little red..but now.its developed a very red color on its belly..and looking alot like a red belly. i finally went to see it for the first time..and my first impression was that it was a super red, rather than a black..what do you guys think..the pic is of the same fish..(sorry for the quality.its a camera phone pic)


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

intresting......its shaped like a rhom but its bellie is showing red.....my brother bought on like that and it turned out to be a regular red but im not sure.......


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

It is shaped a bit different from a normal red but does have the coloring, might be a super but the pics are a bit hazy even as a baby does not look tons like a rhom though


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

try putting it in the ID forum, you will probly get an answer there


----------



## noslen_ (Oct 20, 2004)

my opinion is that it looks *a bit like a red*, but its *shape is rhom'ish! *

Check out the species info on this site and get an opinion from yourself. Go to
Information>Species Information>Pygocentrus nattereri (nat-err-err-eye)/Serrasalmus rhombeus (Rhom-bay-us)
I think you'll find a bunch of info and pics and you'll be able to decide for yourself.

~


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I doubt it's a redbelly, but what it is exactly is hard to tell: clearer pictures with more natural colors would be helpful...

*_Moved to Piranha ID Forum_*


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No idea what it is. As Judazz stated, it needs a better photo.


----------



## benie (Apr 20, 2003)

how's this


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

no Pygo ,it's a serra but pic is still not clear enough for me .

greetz


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: read my signature
the first one

and we need a better pic


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

it's a serra for sure


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Maybe a ruby red spilo?


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i say it's either a S. Medinei or Sanchezi. try to get some better pics and you'll know for sure. i know it's not a red though.


----------



## benie (Apr 20, 2003)

dif pic..this help?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Serrasalmus sanchezi, maybe medinai.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The problem is one of focus. Try a few shots further way from the subject. Also read the pinned thread about "what NOT to do" on taking photos.


----------

